# Rifle River



## jpcnorthwood (Mar 17, 2008)

:help: *I am looking for information on thr rifle river. Water (ice) conditions, has anyone fished it this year. How and were to fish the river. Sorry for all the questions I am new to the area and have heard the river is an okay place to fish. I am also interested in fishing other area rivers if anyone knows of any in the area. Thanks*


----------



## nmufish (Sep 11, 2007)

I think it tends to lock up in the winter. call Deans Bait and tackle to see if it is fishable and ask for a decent spot. I have done well on browns in the winter when its open. The Au sable isnt very far away..


----------



## Surf and Turf (Mar 26, 2008)

I just fished the Rifle yesterday. Was around M-55. No ice, water is very low. and no fish. The Rifle used to be a very good steelhead river, but not that great in the last couple of years. The problem is getting on the river, it is mostly all private land on it. This early in the year I would suggest fishing down from Maple ridge Rd.


----------



## saginawbowhunter (Aug 10, 2005)

I fished the rifle yesterday evening. Caught a few browns 13-14 inches, saw two guys get a steelie. had a great time.


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

how far up were you guys?


----------



## saginawbowhunter (Aug 10, 2005)

l was in the area of lake ogema/highbanks. the water was a little high and fast. Be careful if wading.


----------

